# crankbait creation...



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I am thinking I would really like to move from flies and spinner rigs up to making some of my own custom cranks, or at least painting them. The problem is finding economical blanks for painting. I really like Ripstick 700s and Deep HJ size 12s. I haven't seen KOs of these two particular baits. I know some cheapy 800 RRs online, but no ripsticks. I'd also like to find a good Xrap knock-off to play around with. Any recommendations?


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm glad you posted this I was going to post something similar I am looking for deep husky jerks 12's and standard husky jerk 14's I wish I could help you heron but as you can see I am in the same situation as you are haha


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My recommendation would be to order the knock off blanks in small quantity, as some of them don't have the same action as the more expensive name brands. Shawn (Many Eyes) ordered some several years ago that looked great but were basically useless, while some other KO's worked really well for us. You can order the Reef Runners and Husky Jerk styles in the bare naked blanks, but from what I've seen they are almost as expensive as the finished ones. Lurepartsonline may have what you are looking for. Janns Netcraft may also be worth a look. If you ever decide to start making your own blanks from wood or resin, there are a number of people here including myself that will help to get you started. Good Luck and I'd love to see your creations once you get some done.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

still no luck on a ripstick or a DHJ blank or KO here. I can find RR 800s. Not interested in buying and repainting barenakeds of the real mccoy... too much $$$


----------

